# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  HDZ opet krenuo na zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji

## Kadauna

Jelic, gradonacelnik karlovca o MPO-u

Optužio je vladajuće da su se opredijelili za “ubijanje života u nastajanju kroz Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, dok su oni kao Domoljubna koalicija imali hrabrosti staviti deklaraciju koja jasno govori koja nam je odrednica i neće nas biti u budućnosti, ako se s tim najtežim pitanjem ne uhvatimo u koštac”.
Http://izbori.jutarnji.hr/zestoka-re...nutoj-oplodnji

*Sram vas bilo. Kako se usudite opet razmisljati o promjeni zakona?*

----------


## zutaminuta

Kadauna, oni će sve što su ovi promijenili u četiri godine vratiti na staro. Sve.

----------


## Kadauna

Za ovo sigurno mi moramo na zadnje noge i sprijeciti.

----------


## eryngium

Ali kako ih spriječiti?
Osim izaći na izbore i glasati za nekog tko podržava MPO?

----------


## Snekica

Toliko o tome koliko su za život! U stvari su protiv života. Tužno, jadno, bolesno! Nije samo stvar u glasanju, treba se opet razglasati i ne šutiti. Trebaju se javljati svi kojih se to tiče i ne tiče. Naravno onaj tko ima djecu, a nije se morao boriti za njih kao što se mi borimo, u većini slučajeva neće jer ga/je se ne tiče, a ne razmišlja da upravo možda netko njihov bližnji ne može imati dijete i da time zatvara njihov roditeljski život. 
i da... posvojenje nije uvijek najbolja opcija, iz inih razloga...

----------


## pak

http://www.vijesti.rtl.hr/novosti/hr...datno-platiti/

----------


## Diana72

> Toliko o tome koliko su za život! U stvari su protiv života. Tužno, jadno, bolesno! Nije samo stvar u glasanju, treba se opet razglasati i ne šutiti. Trebaju se javljati svi kojih se to tiče i ne tiče. Naravno onaj tko ima djecu, a nije se morao boriti za njih kao što se mi borimo, u većini slučajeva neće jer ga/je se ne tiče, a ne razmišlja da upravo možda netko njihov bližnji ne može imati dijete i da time zatvara njihov roditeljski život. 
> i da... posvojenje nije uvijek najbolja opcija, iz inih razloga...


Mislim da se to tiče svih, jer ne želi samo mijenjati zakon o MPO, već i onaj drugi o pravu na izbor žene želi li roditi ili ne.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Mislim da se to tiče svih, jer ne želi samo mijenjati zakon o MPO, već i onaj drugi o pravu na izbor žene želi li roditi ili ne.


Nisam upratila, kakvo je njihovo stajalište o pravu na izbor, tj. abortusu? Ima kakav link?

----------


## Ginger

Ajd pogodi

----------


## Diana72

> Nisam upratila, kakvo je njihovo stajalište o pravu na izbor, tj. abortusu? Ima kakav link?


Bilo je na vijestima da će se mijenjati Ustavni zakon o pravima žene na izbor, pa je organiziran i prosvjed, jer nas to vraća u srednji vijek. Bez obzira tko što mislio o tome, ako ne mogu legalno, žene će to raditi ilegalno. Ne znam postoji li link negdje. Isto tako mislim da ljudi sami moraju odlučiti, hoće li, kako i koliko imati djece, a to uključuje i MPO. Ne znam zašto vraćaju na staro. Žale se na pad nataliteta, a sami stavljaju zapreke.

----------


## Varnica

Bitno je da osnivaju Ministarstvo za demografsku obnovu. 
?!?!?!?

----------


## Inesz

Danas HTV 1 u 15:07, Labirint se bavi temom mpo-a:
-Zašto se Zakon o medicinskl potpomognutoj oplodnji ponovno dovodi u pitanje?

https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/?ref=hl

----------


## Vrci

Danas u večernjem, tiskanom. Davat će se manje para za MPO jer ima manje parova i postupaka. I kao napravit će statistiku i registar. To će biti u okviru usklađivanja sa EU regulativnom jel

Valjda bude i online dostupan taj članak.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/drza...nicima-1090819

----------


## Inesz

članak od prije 10-ak dana
http://m.tportal.hr/vijesti/432099/U...o-slijedi.html

----------


## Sybila

Nažalost, ovo nam je novi ministar i ne smrdi mi na dobro  :Sad: 
http://hr.n1info.com/a18625/Vijesti/...od-zaceca.html

----------


## Jelena

> Nažalost, ovo nam je novi ministar i ne smrdi mi na dobro 
> http://hr.n1info.com/a18625/Vijesti/...od-zaceca.html


Pa kaže u predsjedničkoj kampanji:



> Hrvatska će mojim dolaskom postati uređena država i vodit ću politiku u  interesu naroda, a ne u interesu strančica, kasta i struktura. I u  takvoj uređenoj državi koja će imati kredibilitet u svijetu, mora biti  vjera u Boga, čovjeka i Hrvatsku", istaknuo je Kujundžić.


Mora da je čvrsto odlučio da će se popraviti i da neće više griješiti jer pred 12 godina je npr. upisao sina na medicinu u Rijeci na neobičan način.

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...da/221675.aspx




> U telefonskom razgovoru s dr. Milanom Kujundžićem saznali da smo da  je njegov sin na listu dijaspore i hrvatskih branitelja došao na temelju  priložene dokumentacije, u kojoj je među ostalima bio i dokument iz  kojeg je jasno vidljivo da je Milan Kujundžić bio hrvatski branitelj. 
>  Kako je ta lista rezervirana za djecu poginulih i nasilno odvedenih  ili nestalih hrvatskih branitelja i djecu hrvatskih ratnih vojnih  invalida Domovinskog rata sa 100% oštećenjem organizma, od Milana  Kujundžića željeli smo saznati u koju se od spomenutih kategorija on  uklapa.
> ...
> Kujundžić nervozno je odgovorio kako je takvo pitanje deplasirano, i  kako "nema veze ni sa čim", te nije želio nastaviti razgovor.


Nakon toga mu navodno ipak nisu dozvolili upis jer nije imao odgovarajuću dokumentaciju.

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...ta/221917.aspx

Držim nam fige da se bavi drugim stvarima.

----------

